# dog scraches it side



## JimVT

my small dog was scratching it side/chest area often. so I gave it a good bath and found a few fleas. two more baths later and finding no fleas she still scratches the same spot. i can't see any thing that would cause her to scratch. I think it time for a vet checkup. she was just in and got all the shots and checkup.


----------



## pirate_girl

Probably has an allergy.


----------



## FrancSevin

JimVT said:


> my small dog was scratching it side/chest area often. so I gave it a good bath and found a few fleas. two more baths later and finding no fleas she still scratches the same spot. i can't see any thing that would cause her to scratch. I think it time for a vet checkup. she was just in and got all the shots and checkup.






pirate_girl said:


> Probably has an allergy.



Small dogs, especially "Designer" pups have food sensitivity.


Try changing her food.

I use Science Diet or Blue Buffalo.

Last time I found a brand at PetSmart that has breed specific diets. Royal Canin
https://www.royalcanin.com/products/dog/breed-nutrition?utm_campaign=Dog_Non-Brand_Dog_Breed_Exact&utm_medium=Paid_Search&utm_source=bing&utm_content=cpc&utm_term=breed%20specific%20dog%20food&gclid=COnvwtHNkt0CFVCXxQIdQpsF1A&gclsrc=ds


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FrancSevin said:


> Small dogs, especially "Designer" pups have food sensitivity.
> 
> 
> Try changing her food.
> 
> I use Science Diet or Blue Buffalo.
> 
> Last time I found a brand at PetSmart that has breed specific diets. Royal Canin
> https://www.royalcanin.com/products/dog/breed-nutrition?utm_campaign=Dog_Non-Brand_Dog_Breed_Exact&utm_medium=Paid_Search&utm_source=bing&utm_content=cpc&utm_term=breed%20specific%20dog%20food&gclid=COnvwtHNkt0CFVCXxQIdQpsF1A&gclsrc=ds



We’ve had several cockers with wheat and corn allergies.

We used to feed Royal Canin for cockers but it seemed to give them the runs.  

We’ve fed 4HEALTH Chicken and Rice or Chicken and vegetables the last couple of years. No itches, shiny coat and no runs.   We get it a Tractor Supply.


----------



## FrancSevin

jim slagle said:


> We’ve had several cockers with wheat and corn allergies.


Thanks to cheap dog food producers, who use those ingredients, veterinarians make lots of money treating pet allergies.


----------



## emceeghee

JimVT said:


> my small dog was scratching it side/chest area often. so I gave it a good bath and found a few fleas. two more baths later and finding no fleas she still scratches the same spot. i can't see any thing that would cause her to scratch. I think it time for a vet checkup. she was just in and got all the shots and checkup.





What breed of dog u got? It appears     
                        U are listening 
to the vet’s advice—- what else did he tell you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catavenger

On more reason to have _cats instead!_


----------



## Melensdad

pirate_girl said:


> Probably has an allergy.



My thought too.

Walter, our rescue dog, was chewing on her front leg.  Diagnosed with allergies.  She is wearing a "cone of shame" and has an anti-biotic spray that we apply a couple times a day.  Vet said we could give her a 1/2 Benadryl 2 times each day, but we have not been doing that.  _Dosage of Benadryl is based on dogs weight, vet calculated the dose.  _


----------



## emceeghee

I understand about 80% of house pets have some sort of allergy whether seasonal or ongoing. I have 2 frmerl cats that don’t seem to be bothered but I have one male cat that loses his hair once a year and amazingly it all grows back. I Can’t think of the name of that drug the vet gives him . APOQUEL. It’s a miracle!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## love705

I used bravecto for my dogs fleas and it worked well.


----------



## JimVT

the vet thinks it was a reaction to flea bite. her skin was really pink. she is fine now. 
i'm pretty sure that is the stuff she gets every month for fleas.
jim


----------



## EastTexFrank

jim slagle said:


> We’ve fed 4HEALTH Chicken and Rice or Chicken and vegetables the last couple of years. No itches, shiny coat and no runs.   We get it a Tractor Supply.



That's what I use too.  Every time I get a coupon for Tractor Supply I use it to stock up.  I do change up the formula every now and again, just to keep things interesting for them.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> That's what I use too.  Every time I get a coupon for Tractor Supply I use it to stock up.  I do change up the formula every now and again, just to keep things interesting for them.



That’s what we do.  Couple months of one then switch so they don’t get tired of it.


----------



## Ryanw

First, take the dog to the vet for an examination. If your suspicions about fleas are confirmed, then you will need to give him pills, according to a prescription that you will be prescribed by a veterinarian. If the veterinarian sees many fleas, you will need to water the wool with special oil. I'm just pretty well versed in this topic since my dog had fleas, and I really suffered with him. In addition to all that I have listed above, I also ordered my dog on dnvrdispensary CBD oil. He had a lot of fleas, and they beat him, which made him whine constantly. After a month of treatment, all the fleas disappeared.




EDIT NOTE:  spam link broke by moderator


----------



## Melensdad

Ryanw said:


> First, take the dog to the vet for an examination. If your suspicions about fleas are confirmed, then you will need to give him pills, according to a prescription that you will be prescribed by a veterinarian. If the veterinarian sees many fleas, you will need to water the wool with special oil. I'm just pretty well versed in this topic since my dog had fleas, and I really suffered with him. In addition to all that I have listed above, I also ordered my dog CBD oil.* He had a lot of fleas, and they beat him, which made him whine constantly. After a month of treatment, all the fleas disappeared.*


Simple flea dip will get rid of the fleas in 1 treatment.  Harder part is getting rid of the fleas that the dog has spread to your home's furniture and carpets.  No need for pills.  No need for a prescription.  No need for a trip to the vet's office with an expensive bill that goes with it. 

Not sure why anyone would treat fleas with CBD oil and have their dog live in misery for a month!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> Not sure why anyone would treat fleas with CBD oil and have their dog live in misery for a month!



I'm not sure either.  Flea shampoo and a hose works just fine.  They do get a monthly flea and tick pill which works reasonably well but they spend a lot of time with me in the outdoors so there is no telling what they get into.  With the monthly pill and the shampoo fleas have never been a problem.


----------



## m1west

Had 2 dogs that got the full vet treatment. Frontline, rattlesnake shot, heart worm medication, good brand dog food, all the good stuff. They both died of cancer a couple months apart. They were un related, one was 5 and one was 6. My new dog got a rabies shot and eats fresh chicken breast every day with some calcium and flack seed mixed in, we also give him some fresh vegetables and a small amount of fruit as a treat. I don't know which one of the good things killed my other two dogs but I don't believe in coincidence. For fleas like Frank we bath him once a week and no fleas.


----------



## Melensdad

Most of our dogs basically don't get baths.  Georgie will get into the pool in the summer.  Mitty has had about 3 baths in his lifetime.  

Walter, the little terrier, goes to a groomer about 6 times a year for a bath and a haircut, she is our high maintenance dog.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> Most of our dogs basically don't get baths.  Georgie will get into the pool in the summer.  Mitty has had about 3 baths in his lifetime.
> 
> Walter, the little terrier, goes to a groomer about 6 times a year for a bath and a haircut, she is our high maintenance dog.



That's about the same as us.  The labradoodle goes to the groomer about every month or six weeks for a bath and a trim.  The East Texas yellow dog, Gypsy, gets hosed down and sometimes shampooed when she gets into "stuff", which probably works out at about every two months.  .


----------

